# Bag Jump possibility???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Guys, 
one of our better hills about 3 hours away is doing a bag jump weekend. We're thinking of maybe trying it out, when would we ever get an opportunity like this again, maybe never.
File photo









Our abilities:
start of 3rd season
still newbies in park but getting better
 mainly small jumps, never tried anything bigger than 10 footer
My questions:
is it worth the extra fee?
would it be good for the kids and me to have fun and maybe work on simple 3's or what ever?
Would there be to many serious riders to not make us welcome?
Safe for the dad and 14 & 15 (JK but kinda serious quesiton)
is this an oppurtunity to NOT pass on?


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

It' worth the fee. Our mountain just bought one for the whole season and we were able to try it out last season. Really fun and everyone has a pretty good attitude. You ask any of the guys flipping how to flip... they will totally put you in the know. I'm pretty sure the age limit is less than 14 so you will be fine and your dad will have a ball.

I think you'll see a lot more of these bags popping up as permanent parts of the resort. If for some reason you can't get to this specific one there will be opportunities in the future. But... if you have the opp now... take it, lol.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I am the dad, it seems like it would deffinately be fun. 
NO flips for us but if we could practice our rotations that would be great. I could try a 5 without many consequences.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

If i were you, id have your kids try to spin as much as they can. get used to the feeling of spinning in air. if i had the opportunity i would try and throw 7s or 9s. way out of my league but it would make me comfortable. i would go nuts on one. Youre lucky, i doubt ill ever see a bag jump in my life.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

slyder said:


> NO flips for us but if we could practice our rotations that would be great.


Pshhhh... just do one. Your not getting any younger.

But hey... glad to see someone hanging out with their teenage boys and everyone having fun. I thought that only happened on the Family Channel.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

You roll up to one, its bigger than you think it is, it will be fun for sure. If you've only hit 10 footers its gonna be an eye opener, you'll need to be ridin in pretty fast so you should be confident for sure, the jumps gonna be like 7-9 feet tall cuz the bags big (the one that looked like the one in the picture was at Camp of Champs, so this is from my experience there), so... Do it to try it out if you want. From experience and what i've been told, to learn 3's your best to just find a hit-run at your resort with side hits and just learn off those, super low consequence to learn spins, especially if you've never spun before. Just ride that run and do like 30 backside 180's and you'll learn quicker, rather than hiking up a hill to drop in, cookin into an airbag to do your first 180 or 360. If you've never spun before the airbag isn't the way to go for that imo.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

copper has an airbag most of the season.

pretty far from laramie tho...closer than tahiti...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Have your sons to get some footy or pics of you...they become priceless. Do it all, spin, flip, mc twist.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Custom I'm confident in my riding and have been studying my SA training videos a lot. I will get 3's down at our local hill before this event happens. I mainly stick to boxes but I have 50/50 ride on rails, goal this year to ollie onto street style rails and perfect FS/BS 3's. 

I just thought since I will never be doing aerial or maybe even 5's it would be a good place to just do "anything" as several have said. The speed to hit the bigger jump is fine

I don't want my kids developing bad habits from doing things the wrong way because they have a bag to land in either. Again I think this would be awesome and being that we mainly ride Midwest 500' vert being the norm, it would be an experience and create a lot of memories !!!!
*BUT DAMN* that just looks fun as hell

Wrath: I've seen a McTwist and still can't follow or even count the spin/rotations of what they are doing hahahaaa


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Slyder, get on thing! I would love to have a bag out here to hit somewhere. The thought of being able to huck whatever the hell you feel like with minimal consequence is such a great thing. Now get there and learn how to do a proper Rodeo!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

slyder said:


> I don't want my kids developing bad habits from doing things the wrong way because they have a bag to land in either. Again I think this would be awesome and being that we mainly ride Midwest 500' vert being the norm, it would be an experience and create a lot of memories !!!!
> *BUT DAMN* that just looks fun as hell


There are few things in life without consequences or just minimal consequences...this looks to be one of those learning opportunities for your sons. Huck away, Huck away all.


----------



## Matt166 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah, those good old zero consequence airbags. A few years ago when copper first installed theirs, a lifty decided he would have a huck, and jacked the shit out of his back. I never did find out if he made it back to work that season.

My personal worst injury on a snowboard happened in Woodward at coppers foam-pit - I almost broke my neck, my buddy also blew out his knee landing in that foam-pit pretty soon afterwards. 

At the end of the day do whatever you want, its snowboarding, its awesome, and its dangerous. Just don't think that anything is zero consequence. Less consequence maybe, but you're going to want to take it to snow at some point anyway - so why not build that progression on the snow. I learned back 3's on sidehits on a catroad going almost at a standstill.


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn, my local mountain needs that


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

it looks like everyone is saying the same thing, huck whatever you feel like and just make sure not to land on your neck. you can learn front 3s and 5s at your local hill, when are you going to get the chance to just huck yourself around like you could with that thing? DOO IIITTTT:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ya looks like we are gonna try to make the trip. I'll keep everyone posted. 1st week of Jan, so a bit off yet.
Tons of pics for sure !!!!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

No expirience with airbags but alot with trampolines and foam pits. Be aware that it is still very possible to hurt yourself. One of my bad expiriences was trying to spin as much as I could into a foam pit on my skates. I jumped off to the side trying to huck it. Every time I came around I just saw to the side getting closer and closer. I landed in the foam but only a few inches from the side. Going off the side of the bag is the biggest concern. Being flexable is the biggest advantage you can have for when you land on your head. I've done that a few times on a trampoline. Being flexible enough to get my fott behind my head saved me there.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

What hill?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

newguy36 said:


> What hill?


Granite Peak Jan 5-7 
I'm probably gonna drive up for a single day, leave 6am Sat morning drive back that night.
Best case scenario if wife lets me. Me and the kids will drive up Fri morning and stay one night then drive home Sat night.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm also going to chime in on this and say it is definitely not Zero consequences... they have one installed at Windham here in NY and it is definitely fun to launch yourself and try grabs and spins you would never consider trying otherwise. That said I've seen some pretty gnarly accidents on that thing. One of the first times I was up there after it was installed, I watched someone come in too hot and launch themselves off the back of the bag. Another time there was still a person trying to get off the bag and they still let someone take off and the person trying to get off got shot off the edge of the thing. 

Still even with that it's a sick experience and definitely worth the extra cost. Just don't be stupid and you'll be fine.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

You don't want the forward momentum to hurt you when you land. It may hurt if you try to stomp the landing. If you face plant, you may get bruises from your goggle. It is possible to undershoot (when the snow is sticky in the spring) and overshoot so you need to be careful with your speed.


----------



## GnarlyBro (Dec 13, 2012)

Do the bag!!!!! SOOOOOO FUN...feels like landing on a cloud


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

How much is it to play the bag jump?


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Our resort in NH just got one installed. It's $15 for four jumps, but your first jump you are required to straight air, so you're really paying for 3 jumps where you can actually practice tricks. Rates will probably vary though.

I coach younger kids and we were on it all Sunday morning - its super fun. Backflips are easy enough once you figure out to pop off the lip. I think these things are great for learning how to do bigger spins and then incorporating corks into the rotations.

You CAN get hurt on these things. Our mountain has seen mostly collarbone fractures from people landing on their upper neck/shoulder. There was a spiral tibia fracture yesterday - skier tried to spin big and landed - his foot and knee stopped spinning but his torso kept going. Snap. Ouch. 

Be sure to get a tutorial from someone in the know about these things before going really big. There is less risk than a normal jump but it is not 100% safe.

Safety aside - super fun. Definitely go do it!!


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Our resort in NH just got one installed. It's $15 for four jumps, but your first jump you are required to straight air, so you're really paying for 3 jumps where you can actually practice tricks. Rates will probably vary though.
> 
> I coach younger kids and we were on it all Sunday morning - its super fun. Backflips are easy enough once you figure out to pop off the lip. I think these things are great for learning how to do bigger spins and then incorporating corks into the rotations.
> 
> ...


How naive was I to suspect these things were charged on a per-day basis. Thanks here to the people who caution everyone that some accidents still occur on these bag jumps.


----------

